# Animal Crossing merchandise from Tokyo



## Satu (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm going to Tokyo in few months and I'd really like to buy some Animal Crossing things there (plushies, stickers, something?). Does anyone here know how easy it's to find AC stuff in Tokyo? Are they in many stores there or should I go to some exact store to find them?


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 11, 2015)

Hmmm, not sure. I'm going to Hyper Japan (a japan convention). I'll see if they have anything there and tell you. Most merch at that convention is from Japan.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Akihabara is a really good place to go shopping for game merchandise/anime/manga etc. I suggest you visit that area.


----------



## Satu (Jul 12, 2015)

Okay thank you for answers!! ^^


----------



## mirukushake (Jul 13, 2015)

Rather than Akihabara, I'd suggest Nakano Broadway, which has the bigger "otaku" area these days. Akihabara is good for actual hardware stuff, but you'll find more related goods in Nakano. If you can, it's probably easier to order online from Japanese Amazon or Rakuten because AC goods are a bit old (released in 2013) so they're harder to find in store.


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

i'm jealousss omg :O​


----------

